# snowmobile noise



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

Wondering if anybody know what the law states or if there is one for the noise level of a snowmobile in michigan. Last year on a trip to the u.p. I was giving a warning that my can was too loud and the next year a law would be in effect(michigan c.o.). I just looked a little on the internet and seen nothing for lower michigan. Any help would be helpful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not sure on the exact level, but I know they are cracking down on it. This past weekend we saw sheriff dept on the trail south of munsing and they checked us at a stop sign. He told me I was boderline, and I have a stock exhaust on a 02 mxz 800! He never gave me a ticket, thankfully. I also had a dealership up there tell me that some new models are to loud right from the factory.


----------



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

Pooh Bieri said:


> I'm not sure on the exact level, but I know they are cracking down on it. This past weekend we saw sheriff dept on the trail south of munsing and they checked us at a stop sign. He told me I was boderline, and I have a stock exhaust on a 02 mxz 800! He never gave me a ticket, thankfully. I also had a dealership up there tell me that some new models are to loud right from the factory.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

"Too loud right out of the box"? That just doesn't seem right!


----------



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

hunting carl said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How is a stock machine too loud I guess I don't understand this. I totally understand the laws about certain times so people are not bothered while sleeping. How is it a harley can rattle your windows and people think that sounds good. I have a firecat with a racing can it is not annoying loud but wondering about putting the stock can on when I know where the law patrols. 
My idea is if its too loud your too old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

The dnr that checked me last year said something about if he could hear it from so many feet and so high off the ground it was going get a ticket. Well the way it sounded was a lot of riders will be getting tickets
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

The testing device has to be 3 ft from ground, 4 ft away and sled has to be at 4000rpm, or something like that and not over a certain decible. That might be 88? As far as I'm concerned, if a certain town has a Barney Fife that wants to write me a ticket, that will be the last time I'm in that town. I'll take my money elsewhere. The little up north towns survive on us "Dumb City People" bringing our money up there.


----------



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

Right that is how I feel also. I'm just wondering if the law is enforced in the whole state or just the u.p. I am going on a trip to cadillac next weekend and wondering if I will have trouble. I know lake county patrols and just cannot afford another ticket to help the state out. I received a ticket earlier for crossing a limited access highway where I have crossed it and everyone else has for the last 15 years. Fine ended up being 150 I would think twice before I did the right thing again and pulled over
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Like I said I don't know what the law is. When the guy checked us he stood about 3 to 4ft away and had us rev it up enough to make the clutch engage. Basically enough to maintain forward momentum. He had a hand held meter and he held it about waist high. My pipe and can have been welded a bunch of times so i guess it could be a little loud but I havent noticed. If anyone has a pipe or can for an 02 mxz 800 they want to get a rid of let me know. I doubt if I'm going to get the rest of the year out of it.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Noise: Each snowmobile manufactured after July 1, 1977, shall be equipped with a muffler that does not exceed 78 decibels of sound pressure at 50 feet as measured by the 1974 SAEJ-192a.

Busterboy


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i don't think a stock machine out of the factory will come too loud. I think the people who order the special pipes etc from the factory may be too loud. there are some out there you can hear in the next county.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

hunting carl said:


> Right that is how I feel also. I'm just wondering if the law is enforced in the whole state or just the u.p. I am going on a trip to cadillac next weekend and wondering if I will have trouble. *I know lake county patrols and just cannot afford another ticket to help the state out.* I received a ticket earlier for crossing a limited access highway where I have crossed it and everyone else has for the last 15 years. Fine ended up being 150 I would think twice before I did the right thing again and pulled over
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right on there. I do my best not to ride in Baldwin anymore. They DO have a Barney Fife that have given a few buddies dumb tickets. I got one 2 yrs ago for passing my girlfriend on a wide open trail on the way to chase! From now on if the lights go on, they better know how to ride cause the flipper will be pinned.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

The standard being used for the test is the SAE J2567. 
The legal DB is 88DB.

The Test is to be performed:
The sound meter microphone is placed 4 feet above the ground, inline with the exhaust outlet/center point of multiple exhaust outlets, on the side of the snowmobile toward which the exhaust is directed, 4 meters distance from the snowmobile longitudinal centerline. The operator holds the brake during the test, starts and runs the engine up to normal operating temperature, then slowly opens the throttle until a steady 3,750 to 4,000 rpm is achieved for not less than 4 seconds. The test is immediately repeated and the two readings averaged.


----------



## hunting carl (Oct 17, 2007)

Who hasn't ever been out hunting or in their yard and heard a snowmobile coming from a ways off in the distance? So is too loud? Who is making these laws? Snowmobile riders are a great group of people for the most part respectful of others property. They bring in a lot of money to communities that would normally not see it during the winter. I would say this state needs people spending money to keep things going. Let's not harass spenders but people that are out causing trouble
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

hunting carl said:


> Who hasn't ever been out hunting or in their yard and heard a snowmobile coming from a ways off in the distance? So is too loud? Who is making these laws? Snowmobile riders are a great group of people for the most part respectful of others property. They bring in a lot of money to communities that would normally not see it during the winter. I would say this state needs people spending money to keep things going. Let's not harass spenders but people that are out causing trouble
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lawmakers usually are not the ones involved in the activity where the law is applied.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just FYI, I retook snowmobile safety with my son last Winter. The instructors(deputies) were fairly big on noise issues. They said it was because of citizen complaints. There is a DB limit in the WI regs, not sure enough to post the number. Anyway he said the 1st thing of course is the actual noise, the next is if you have an 'after-market' exhaust. I would think in a more rural area it wouldn't be as big of a deal. I also think some agencies are out to help their budget any way they can. One would think any stock trail sled would be within the limits of any state noise limits.


----------

